# retirment.....Favre



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Im sorry you viking fans i dont see how u can say favre should retire when your quarter back brad johonson is what 3 or 4 years older than him, and him and his offence cant put up a touchdown in like 10 quarters,, and oh ya who did the packers just get done spanking...
i think your wishing you had favre on your tema right about now


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Don't you thnk Viking's fans wish Brad Johnson should retire????

They should both hang it up.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I think the vikings are like Arizona--- it's where old players go to die.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Turner said:


> I think the vikings are like Arizona--- it's where old players go to die.


I don't see Packerland any different.....Farve will die in a green and gold uni....


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

I like how you vikings fans will love your players wen u win and once u lose ur all sayin they should retire...


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

kvernum3 said:


> I like how you vikings fans will love your players wen u win and once u lose ur all sayin they should retire...


Maybe we just don't enjoy seeing our veteran guys suffer in a par at best organization as much as the packer fans do. Maybe why the viking front office played the lets wait and see game with Johnson before signing him to more money, not a bad move.


----------

